# TODAY ON RO!



## Phinnsmommy

[align=center]*TODAY ON RO!

*


[align=left]


[align=center]
[/align]


[align=center]Hey everyone! Yay, Saturdays are my favorite day of the week !




*Happy Birthday to Jazzaroosky! Hope you have a great day!*

*inkbouce::hearts::balloons:arty:*





Please send healing vibes to *Alfred (Rachie),* who is having trouble with eye gunk and some sort of respiratory problem. Poor guy 


Unfortuanetly *Zeke (Aurora369)* needs to have emergency reconstructive surgery on his 'manly parts'. We'll be sending healing vibes his way!


:hugsquish:
[/align]


[align=center]Our new Rescue/Transport map has officially opened!Come read all about it - It only takes a few clicks to join and can make a difference in the lives of those in need, and in those that are willing to give homes to them.
[/align]

[align=center]:hearts[/align]

[/align]

[align=center]Finally, please send prayers and vibes to *Pipp (Pipp),* who has been having trouble with some molar spurs. Get well soon little girl!

:bunnybutt:


*Heres some more 2008 blogs :sunshine:!!

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31543&forum_id=6

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31542&forum_id=6

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31535&forum_id=6

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31531&forum_id=6

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31534&forum_id=6

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31422&forum_id=6

And mine :

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31475&forum_id=6

Whew! All blogs are such blasts to follow!


Bored? Check out the Binky Bunny Video's!. Also check out the whole photophile area, haha :nod!


WHO ON RO?

Who's adorable little bunny is on page 83 on the Dissaproving Rabbits Book? :idea


Alrighty everyone, have a wonderful day!

:hug1

[/align]**
*


[/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I know the answer but I won't play since it's our forum game LOL! We were just looking and gawking at the bunny and how cute it is!!! 

Poor Zeke, when I read about that I nearly cried. I pray he gets all fixed up and ok!

Pipp is worrying her Mama - and all of us! Get well little girl! eat some kale and a carrot..... please?

We're thinking of Alfred and all those dealing with illness! and still praying for little Bobby to get better..... "Please let that thing be gone by Monday!"

Those binky videos are ALL hilarious! Millie is so cute! she binkies like Bo! and Billy is just so funny! He belongs to a new member! 

I just love talking - can you tell - plus it's early morning here and I had to get up and take an Aleve.... So I'm a bit wired from my diet coke! :biggrin2:


----------



## maherwoman

Wait! I just saw this one in browsing blogs...

Is it Miss Daisy Mae?? The beautiful sweet blue eyed white lionhead sweetheart?


----------



## okiron

Thanks Bo for remembering Bobby. If it's anything that'll show up in a blood test, we find out today. If not, ultrasound on Monday. >.<


----------



## JadeIcing

On my way to pick up Wyatt.


----------



## JadeIcing

He is home.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

How is he? I've been waiting for you to return!


----------



## JadeIcing

He is walking around. Ignoring us big time.



ETA: We used the trip as a car bonding.


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Aww, glad he's home and doing good!

Bo, I know! Billy is ssoo cute! I was the person who hunted them down on youtube and told them to join . You should look at his other videos, they are SOOOO adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Phinnsmommy wrote: *


> Aww, glad he's home and doing good!
> 
> Bo, I know! Billy is ssoo cute! I was the person who hunted them down on youtube and told them to join . You should look at his other videos, they are SOOOO adorable!


Good going girl! Pat yourself on the back.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Silvie! that's great you asked them to join! That baby is adorable! I hope they post more here!


----------



## JadeIcing

Ugh just as I am leaving for work....Elvis limping. Holding up his back left paw. Cripes I just paid $128 for Wyatts neuter this morning! Soo gave him a little metacam (yes i called the vet). See how he is doing when I get home. If not see if I can get him in Monday, yes that would be the first chance I get.

ETA: My vet is on now, later is my secondary vet and than my vet again tomorrow. I really want to avoid an emergency visit.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Wonder if he broke a nail? Did you look it over? Sorry this is going on


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Oh no !

Wonder what happened? Is Rob there to watch out for him?


----------



## Haley

Yes, Daisy Mae is our famous Disapproving bunny I about died when I saw her in there, what a great surprise!

Also, my laptop is officially giving me trouble so I wont be on much this week.


----------



## JadeIcing

Nope we were both working. He is still holding it up but is ran over when I got home sooo. Just going to watch him. 

No nail broken, no bones put of place that I can feel. Maybe bruised it? He lets me touch it and stuff.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

No sore hocks? Did maybe someone give him a nip??


----------



## JadeIcing

Nope and no. His paw feels like the other, Nothing with the paw.WhenI ran my finger up the back of his leg he pulled away alittle.He will walk on it for a bit than starts favoring it again


----------



## lalena2148

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Nope and no. His paw feels like the other, Nothing with the paw.WhenI ran my finger up the back of his leg he pulled away alittle.He will walk on it for a bit than starts favoring it again


How is Elvis doing now?

Also, I updated my blog for 2008 tonight! Here's a link: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31595&forum_id=6


----------



## JadeIcing

*Fine other than being careful. If I saw that he was bad he would be in already. So trying not to stress.*

*lalena2148 wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> Nope and no. His paw feels like the other, Nothing with the paw.WhenI ran my finger up the back of his leg he pulled away alittle.He will walk on it for a bit than starts favoring it again
> 
> 
> 
> How is Elvis doing now?
> 
> Also, I updated my blog for 2008 tonight! Here's a link: http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31595&forum_id=6
Click to expand...


----------



## ~BunBuns~

I gotta catch up on the Today on Ro stuff... Haven't read all of em yet! Yikes!!:biggrin2:

*Happy Belated Birthday** Jazzaroosky!!!*


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*~BunBuns~ wrote: *


> I gotta catch up on the Today on Ro stuff... Haven't read all of em yet! Yikes!!:biggrin2:



Kinda handy when you've been away isn't it? You can go through them and see what has happened. At least most of what has - we sometimes miss stuff but hopefully people let us know if we do and we add it in.

Welcome back!


----------

